# Spiders



## .45

It's another high volume spider year in West Desert. Zillions of 'em! Every sagebrush or plant is holding 6 to 12 webs with a spider in each web. 
I took only a few pictures....it's hard for me to 'shoot' a spider, I always end up with a tickle or an itch around my ears or neck. Not only that, they're fast little buggers. These are about 2", I saw some larger and some smaller. 
This is all I could stand....


----------



## Bears Butt

I hate spiders!


----------



## sawsman

Nice close-ups .45! It's a good thing you have a powerful zoom. I hate those sucka's..

I saw these ones on the west side of Utah Lake, last I was there. Same breed I'm sure and as close as I wanted to get to them.










A fly's worst nightmare.


----------



## .45

:shock: :shock: 

That's quite a flock of spiders sawsman... O-|-O 

I didn't have a brush for my little dog Chaser, so I used a pocket comb on him. I sure don't want him bringing home none of them spider bugs...

btw....lots of hoppers, skeeters, flying beetles, fly's, bee's, butterflies...plenty of feed for those things.


----------



## gitterdone81

I count 7 spiders in Sawsman's. How many am I missing?


----------



## NHS

Orb spiders.....nothing like waking face first into one of their webs.


----------



## sawsman

gitterdone81 said:


> I count 7 spiders in Sawsman's. How many am I missing?


I see 10. That was as many as I could fit in the frame... there were literally thousands of these buggers along that one section of shoreline! The picture was actually taken from my float tube, so I had a protection barrier of water between us  .


----------



## Huntoholic

Face to Face

[attachment=0:3ggie1es]Spider 1.JPG[/attachment:3ggie1es]


----------



## lifeisgood

Just looking at the pictures makes me feel like they are crawling all over me.


----------



## Clarq

lifeisgood said:


> Just looking at the pictures makes me feel like they are crawling all over me.


I get that way too, especially with ticks. I discovered a tick on my pant leg and suddenly I felt like they were 50 of those things crawling on me. O-|-O A good hunt gets ruined quickly when you're as irrational as I am.

I shouldn't have looked at this thread so late at night. Sleeping will be impossible now.


----------



## NHS

When out hunting, I sometimes like to find some shade in the middle of the day and take a short snooze. After coming accros this spider a couple of years ago on an elk hunt, I think twice and check three times before I bed down.


----------



## Bax*

Are these spiders dangerous in any way? Or just a garden variety on a massive scale?


----------



## sawsman

I found this info Bax*



> Orb weaver spiders live throughout the world, with the exceptions of the Arctic and Antarctic regions. In North America, there are approximately 180 species of orb weavers. Worldwide, arachnologists describe over 3,500 species in the family Araneidae.
> 
> When threatened by people or most anything larger than herself, an orb weaver's first response is to flee. Rarely, if handled, will she bite; when she does, the bite is mild.


----------



## Bax*

sawsman said:


> I found this info Bax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orb weaver spiders live throughout the world, with the exceptions of the Arctic and Antarctic regions. In North America, there are approximately 180 species of orb weavers. Worldwide, arachnologists describe over 3,500 species in the family Araneidae.
> 
> When threatened by people or most anything larger than herself, an orb weaver's first response is to flee. Rarely, if handled, will she bite; when she does, the bite is mild.
Click to expand...

Thats good news! With how much time I spend pounding the sagebrush out there, I really dont want to deal with a nasty bite. But I can handle screaming like a little girl and doing the boogy while I try and get it off my leg.


----------

